# CanJam RMAF 2017 (October 6-8, 2017)



## third_eye (Oct 2, 2017)

*
*
*CanJam @ RMAF 2017 Preview Video Posted:

*​

*CanJam Global wraps up an amazing year with CanJam RMAF 2017!* *Join us in Denver, Colorado on October 6-8 for the 14th Annual Rocky Mountain Audio Fest! 

EVENT DETAILS

CanJam RMAF 2017*
_Rocky Mountain Audio Fest_
Denver Marriott Tech Center
4900 S. Syracuse St.
Denver, CO 80237

*Friday, October 6, 2017*
_Noon-7pm
_
*Saturday, October 7, 2017*
_9am-6pm
_
*Sunday, October 8, 2017*
_9am-4pm
_
*Show Passes*
One Day Pass - $10
Two Day Pass - $20
Three Day Pass - $25

Student and Senior Discounts available. Click here to purchase passes.

*Press Registration*
Accredited members of press can click here to register for CanJam RMAF 2017.

*Travel*
The Denver Marriott Tech Center's transformation is designed to keep guests feeling welcomed, connected and inspired. Providing a seamless guest experience the Denver Tech Center hotel ensures you feel well cared for from the moment of arrival. Experience the transformation now; Pint Brothers Alehouse, Market, lobby, fitness center, accommodations and gift shop have been completely redesigned. Relax in style in spacious guest rooms featuring all new luxury bedding, contemporary furniture and beautiful artwork. Click here to access special rates for CanJam RMAF 2017.

*CanJam Global*
Stay up to date on all things CanJam:

Web: www.canjamglobal.com
Facebook: www.facebook.com/canjamglobal
Twitter: www.twitter.com/canjamglobal


----------



## third_eye (Sep 18, 2017)

1More
64 Audio
Abyss Headphones
Acoustic Research
Advanced
ALO Audio
Astell+Kern
Audeze
Audioquest
Audio-Technica
beyerdynamic
Campfire Audio
Caprice Audio
Cardas Audio
Chord Electronics
Clear Tune Monitors
Cleer
Comply
Crosszone
Dana Cable
Dekoni Audio
Echobox Audio
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
E-MU Systems
FAudio
FiiO
Final
FLC Technology
Focal
Fostex
Gingko Audio
Headamp
Hifiman
iFi Audio
JH Audio
Klipsch
Koss
Moon Audio
Modwright Instruments
MrSpeakers
NAD
Noble Audio
Obravo
Periodic Audio
Pi 2 Design
Pro-Ject
PSB
RHA
Rupert Neve Designs
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Shanling
Shure
SPL
Swan Song Audio
The Bit
THX
Ultrasone
Westone
Wireworld
xTreme Performa IEM
ZMF Headphones


----------



## third_eye

reserved


----------



## third_eye

reserved


----------



## AxelCloris

Oh I am so onboard. RMAF was my first CanJam, so you can definitely count me in again for this year's.


----------



## jerick70

I hope I can make it this year.


----------



## Demo3 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hopefully we will be back inside this year (I know we will be)... last years show was not under the best conditions.  Update:  My biggest problem was with the wooden floors, being so uneven.


----------



## eburnette07

I was able to go last year and it was a lot of fun, hopefully I will be able to make it this year as well.


----------



## third_eye

Demo3 said:


> Hopefully we will be back inside this year (I know we will be)... last years show was not under the best conditions.



Yes, I can confirm that CanJam RMAF will be back in the RMEC inside the newly renovated hotel. Hope to see you there!


----------



## ProfFalkin

Demo3 said:


> Hopefully we will be back inside this year (I know we will be)... last years show was not under the best conditions.


The tents weren't that bad.  At least most of everything was in a single place.   I think the bigger question will be if they're going to stuff everyone into those smaller conference rooms that were spread out all over the place.

Will be good to go this year.  Hoping the Klipsch Heritage cans will make an appearance, among other things.


----------



## Presto

I'm going. I really want to listen to the HE1, but I have no idea how to book an appointment. I don't want to miss the opportunity.


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

This is gonna be my first Can Jam! Excited


----------



## Allanmarcus

Reservations made. Staying at the Hampton Inn & Suites Denver Tech Center, which is walking distance to the RMAF hotel. I'm looking forward to it. I too want to listen to the HE-1, so any info on how to sign up, or where to watch for info, is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AxelCloris

When the HE 1 has been at shows in the past, Ethan (third_eye) made a post in the thread with a link to the reservations page. I don't know if the HE 1 will be at RMAF this year, but this thread is the one to watch.


----------



## psawjack

I'm definitely jealous of the folks that are going to this.  I used to live in the area for about 10 years and never went to something like this.  I then move away and within less than a year this pops up.  

Maybe next time...


----------



## austinpop

I am going. I had to cancel at the last minute for CanJam NYC due to a family emergency, so it will be nice to make this one!


----------



## Muinarc

I plan to make it there again this year. Any need for volunteers @third_eye?


----------



## FunctionalDoc

Flight booked months ago with my room and 3 passday bought  months ago. First CanJam and really excited to do the whole thing.


----------



## third_eye

Exhibitor list added to Post #2 (with many more to come)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-rmaf-2017-october-6-8-2017.856884/#post-13634367


----------



## third_eye

Muinarc said:


> I plan to make it there again this year. Any need for volunteers @third_eye?



Appreciate the offer, thank you! Will keep the you (and the thread) updated as we get closer to the event in case we need volunteer help for this one.


----------



## Andrew Rieger

Hopefully Klipsch will be bringing prototypes of the Heritage HP3. I wish I could go.


----------



## moedawg140

RMAF - it sure was fun last year!  I'll be going to Worlds (in Olympic-style wrestling) during some of the RMAF dates, but I'm finding a way where I can still at least attend the first day.  

Looking forward to see those who can make it!


----------



## ntbm3

I made it last year and it was a great event! If you on the fence just do it, you will not regret it.


----------



## ntbm3

Now that I think about it... there were a few things I was very impressed with at the show and could not stop thinking about. Finally I caved and made some purchases...

1) Got a chance to listen to JH audio stuff... ended up purchasing my first CIEM from them.
2) Heard the mojo on the Mr speaker C-flow and was very  impressed. Just ordered a Mojo yesterday 

Some of the two channel rooms were just bonkers... I will have a 2 channel set-up some day! The Avalon with the Nagra gear was crazy....


----------



## itsuka

is there gonna be another canjam in nyc next year?


----------



## AxelCloris

itsuka said:


> is there gonna be another canjam in nyc next year?


We'll be back in NYC for 2018, but next up is RMAF in just 2 months! I can always tell a CanJam is quickly approaching when we start discussing preview videos at the office...


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

Will Sennheiser be there?


----------



## moedawg140 (Aug 16, 2017)

ahmadfaizadnan said:


> Will Sennheiser be there?


I'm going to say yes, mainly since they are a staple CanJam exhibitor, and have exhibited at CanJams around the world, including RMAF last year.

Hopefully we will get a chance to talk with the awesome team such as @Evshrug, and Alex Grell at RMAF!


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

moedawg140 said:


> I'm going to say yes, mainly since they are a staple CanJam exhibitor, and have attended CanJams around the world.
> 
> Hopefully we will get a chance to talk with the awesome team such as @Evshrug, and Alex Grell at RMAF!



Haven't seen Senn's name in exhibitor's list. But yeah, really excited to meet them


----------



## moedawg140

ahmadfaizadnan said:


> Haven't seen Senn's name in exhibitor's list. But yeah, really excited to meet them


That's okay -- the full list of exhibitors are rarely all shown at the pre-event thread's inception, as one to three companies are announced a day to each few days up until a few days before the event starts.

Sennheiser will be there (like 99.999999999999999999% chance).


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

moedawg140 said:


> That's okay -- the full list of exhibitors are rarely all shown at the pre-event thread's inception, as one to three companies are announced a day to each few days up until a few days before the event starts.
> 
> Sennheiser will be there (like 99.999999999999999999% chance).



That makes sense. Just need to wait then


----------



## moedawg140

ahmadfaizadnan said:


> That makes sense. Just need to wait then


Not really - I'm going knowing they will be there.

Hopefully more exhibitors will be around than last year - I won't be able to see all of them, just a few, because I'll only be there for one day.


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

moedawg140 said:


> Hopefully more exhibitors will be around than last year - I won't be able to see all of them, just a few, because I'll only be there for one day.



Me too. Will only be there on Saturday. Need to get back on the road Sunday morning for a 10 hours drive back to Ames.


----------



## moedawg140

ahmadfaizadnan said:


> Me too. Will only be there on Saturday. Need to get back on the road Sunday morning for a 10 hours drive back to Ames.


Too bad we won't be able to meet up, since I'll be there on Friday only.  

Looked up flights from DSM (Des Moines, IA - I liked that state when I was there) to DEN (Denver, CO) and found a flight from the 4th-8th for a little over $200.  5th-8th is a bit more, but might be better than driving for ~20 hours both ways.


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

moedawg140 said:


> Too bad we won't be able to meet up, since I'll be there on Friday only.



Well, that's too bad. Maybe next year. 



moedawg140 said:


> Looked up flights from DSM (Des Moines, IA - I liked that state when I was there) to DEN (Denver, CO) and found a flight from the 4th-8th for a little over $200.  5th-8th is a bit more, but might be better than driving for ~20 hours both ways.



I might take a plane if I travel there alone. But, we have five of us from Ames. So, we figure that we could save some money going there by car.


----------



## moedawg140

ahmadfaizadnan said:


> Well, that's too bad. Maybe next year.
> 
> 
> 
> I might take a plane if I travel there alone. But, we have five of us from Ames. So, we figure that we could save some money going there by car.


Oh yeah, especially if you can split up travel costs and driving as well, then it would be worth it.  Hopefully those attending will love it!


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

moedawg140 said:


> Oh yeah, especially if you can split up travel costs and driving as well, then it would be worth it.  Hopefully those attending will love it!



Yup. That's the plan


----------



## third_eye

Advanced, Astell+Kern, Audio-Technica, Cardas Audio, Echobox Audio, Fostex, iFi Audio, Shanling, and SPL added to exhibitor list!


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

third_eye said:


> Advanced, Astell+Kern, Audio-Technica, Cardas Audio, Echobox Audio, Fostex, iFi Audio, Shanling, and SPL added to exhibitor list!



Great!


----------



## third_eye

EMU Systems added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Sennheiser and Pro-Ject added to exhibitor list!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Got my room at the Marriott, and tickets for RMAF, so my son and I are looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## Allanmarcus (Aug 24, 2017)

HeadphoneAddict said:


> Got my room at the Marriott, and tickets for RMAF, so my son and I are looking forward to seeing everyone there!




Wow, $350 a night there!

Rooms at the Hampton Inn & Suites Denver Tech Center are still $129 
The Hampton is maybe 1200' away and has free breakfast.


----------



## AxelCloris

Allanmarcus said:


> Wow, $350 a night there!
> 
> Rooms at the Hampton Inn & Suites Denver Tech Center are still $129
> The Hampton is maybe 1200' away and has free breakfast.


You see very different pricing than I do. This screenshot with the block rates is taken from audiofest.net, RMAF's website.


----------



## Allanmarcus

AHHH! I didn't realize there was a block! I was looking at the hotel directly. For the 5th-8th the ave nightly rate at the Marriot is $132. WAY more reasonable!

I'm still staying at the Hampton as I have Hilton points, but thanks for the pointer. Very useful.

Of course the likely hood that the guy in the next room will be playing loud music might be higher at the Marriott!


----------



## Zachik

Allanmarcus said:


> Of course the likely hood that the guy in the next room will be playing loud music might be higher at the Marriott!



Loud music would be played through headphones, so you won't hear anything...


----------



## AxelCloris (Aug 24, 2017)

Given the pick of everything, it's hard to turn down staying at the Marriott since you're right there. You're never more than a few floors away from a clean and private restroom, you always have a safe place to leave gear you don't want to carry, and sometimes you just want to get away and relax for a few minutes. Plus I liked the Marriott's breakfast buffet in 2015, so hopefully it's still as good this year.

I stayed at the Hyatt Place last year and Hampton Inn and Suites in 2014 and both were great places. After the Marriott's block fills up, I'd say those are two excellent options to consider. Both hotels are within reasonable walking distance and the cooler Denver weather was perfect for it as long as it wasn't raining.



Zachik said:


> Loud music would be played through headphones, so you won't hear anything...


Allan's right, some sleeping rooms can be next to exhibitor rooms. RMAF has a ton of 2-channel manufacturers exhibiting in hotel rooms, but IIRC the majority of those are in the tower.


----------



## moedawg140

Zachik said:


> Loud music would be played through headphones, so you won't hear anything...


Are you going to be attending this year, my friend? I skimmed through the thread but didn't see a post - if I missed it, my apologies.


----------



## Zachik

moedawg140 said:


> Are you going to be attending this year, my friend? I skimmed through the thread but didn't see a post - if I missed it, my apologies.



You did not miss a post from me... I am still on the fence... Can use the funds for another piece of gear, or for travel and hotel 
But seriously, main issue for me is work travel before and after RMAF, so need to figure out first if I can logistically accommodate...
I just met with you in SoCal (Apr.) and SF meet (5 days ago) but have not seen several people I had good time with at last year's RMAF (which was my first CanJam ever....):
@jude @bearFNF @Hansotek @Allanmarcus to name a few...


----------



## moedawg140

Zachik said:


> You did not miss a post from me... I am still on the fence... Can use the funds for another piece of gear, or for travel and hotel
> But seriously, main issue for me is work travel before and after RMAF, so need to figure out first if I can logistically accommodate...
> I just met with you in SoCal (Apr.) and SF meet (5 days ago) but have not seen several people I had good time with at last year's RMAF (which was my first CanJam ever....):
> @jude @bearFNF @Hansotek @Allanmarcus to name a few...


Ah okay, no worries at all! I feel you on work travel and accommodations. This will be my shortest time at a CanJam I'm attending (the event coincided with my upcoming bouts), but definitely looking forward to seeing and talking with as many awesome people as I can before I depart Denver.


----------



## Hansotek

Travel booked. I'm in.


----------



## Zachik

Hansotek said:


> Travel booked. I'm in.



You guys make it so hard for me to skip RMAF.... grrrrr......


----------



## moedawg140

Hansotek said:


> Travel booked. I'm in.


The man, no myth, the legend. 

See you soon! Should be fun, bro!


Zachik said:


> You guys make it so hard for me to skip RMAF.... grrrrr......


----------



## moedawg140 (Aug 24, 2017)

Duplicate post - not very good cell phone reception here in Las Vegas. Down the street from the UFC Performance Institute - maybe I'll run into Conor McGregor. We shall see...


----------



## Hansotek

moedawg140 said:


> Duplicate post - not very good cell phone reception here in Las Vegas. Down the street from the UFC Performance Institute - maybe I'll run into Conor McGregor. We shall see...



I'm stoked to hang man! 

Are you going to the fight?


----------



## moedawg140

Hansotek said:


> I'm stoked to hang man!
> 
> Are you going to the fight?


Woo hoo! Hopefully after hours will be super fun like last year!

I'm only here for the time being to help my wife's sister move back to SoCal - I'll be leaving back to beach weather later today. However, I'm a member at the UFC Gym, and I can watch the fight there for free, and don't have to wait in line since I've already reserved a spot near the projector screen. I'm going to see if I can bring pizza in like I did for the Aldo vs. McGregor fight. Should be a good time!


----------



## Muinarc

Flight booked, I'm there. (flights went up $20 just since yesterday, stupid Beer festival -_- )


----------



## third_eye

Wireworld added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zachik

moedawg140 said:


> Are you going to be attending this year, my friend? I skimmed through the thread but didn't see a post - if I missed it, my apologies.





Hansotek said:


> Travel booked. I'm in.



I am so weak....... Flights and hotel - booked!!!!!
Cannot wait to see all my buddies, old and new, in just 6 weeks


----------



## third_eye

Zachik said:


> I am so weak....... Flights and hotel - booked!!!!!
> Cannot wait to see all my buddies, old and new, in just 6 weeks



Whoa, awesome!!


----------



## moedawg140

Muinarc said:


> Flight booked, I'm there. (flights went up $20 just since yesterday, stupid Beer festival -_- )





Zachik said:


> I am so weak....... Flights and hotel - booked!!!!!
> Cannot wait to see all my buddies, old and new, in just 6 weeks





third_eye said:


> Whoa, awesome!!


----------



## Muinarc

moedawg140 said:


>



@moedawg140 , you can be my Wingman any day......


----------



## moedawg140

Muinarc said:


> @moedawg140 , you can be my Wingman any day......


Especially for helping you out when we're out and about, sure!  (imagine a dark-skinned fist-bump)


----------



## third_eye

THX added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Crosszone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

I am all booked on my stay but still trying to get decent priced plane tickets... Man that whole process is stupid... I look one time and its a good price, then look 5 min later and it's changed by like $70 more... I'll keep trying.

I'm happy for all of us going! CanJam NY was super fun. I am expecting no less for RMAF!


----------



## moedawg140

MTMECraig said:


> I am all booked on my stay but still trying to get decent priced plane tickets... Man that whole process is stupid... I look one time and its a good price, then look 5 min later and it's changed by like $70 more... I'll keep trying.
> 
> I'm happy for all of us going! CanJam NY was super fun. I am expecting no less for RMAF!


That's how they (search websites) get you, as soon as you've seen itineraries, they know that there is a good chance you'll pick a flight, so next time you check, the price has gone up just a bit. I combat this by checking a bunch of travel websites on one browser, and then use a different browser with a couple of the top travel websites. I can use other techniques as well, but I can't/shouldn't divulge that publicly/on the forum.

Looking forward to seeing you again! Ace in Denver is just as fun as SPiN New York, maybe even more fun since there are outside tables and pretty tasty drinks (non-alcoholic juices)!


----------



## third_eye

JDS Labs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zachik

moedawg140 said:


> That's how they (search websites) get you, as soon as you've seen itineraries, they know that there is a good chance you'll pick a flight, so next time you check, the price has gone up just a bit. I combat this by checking a bunch of travel websites on one browser, and then use a different browser with a couple of the top travel websites. *I can use other techniques as well, but I can't/shouldn't divulge that publicly/on the forum.*



Dude, you're such a tease!!!


----------



## moedawg140

Zachik said:


> Dude, you're such a tease!!!


Just stating the truth, my friend!  
I can't even say more about it in this post either! 

See you soon!


----------



## Allanmarcus

Any word on Sennheiser signups?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

AxelCloris said:


> Given the pick of everything, it's hard to turn down staying at the Marriott since you're right there. You're never more than a few floors away from a clean and private restroom, you always have a safe place to leave gear you don't want to carry, and sometimes you just want to get away and relax for a few minutes. Plus I liked the Marriott's breakfast buffet in 2015, so hopefully it's still as good this year.
> 
> I stayed at the Hyatt Place last year and Hampton Inn and Suites in 2014 and both were great places. After the Marriott's block fills up, I'd say those are two excellent options to consider. Both hotels are within reasonable walking distance and the cooler Denver weather was perfect for it as long as it wasn't raining.
> 
> ...



Yeah, we did it for the private bathroom.   Actually, with my lung disability, and then a bad car accident in 2014 making it more painful to walk (on top of my fibromyalgia and chronic tendonitis), I do need to have a nearby place that I can go to rest during the show, and to reduce my commute.  It's a 65 mile trip each between my home and the show, and even commuting 10-15 miles from my mother-in-law or daughter's home is a pain.

Since 2009 my son and I have stayed in the same room each year, except for last year due to the renovations (we stayed across the street), and we like to have the breakfast delivered to the room at about 8AM as a wake up call. We'll have to try the Marriott breakfast buffet sometime.


----------



## FunctionalDoc

Look forward to meeting all of you RMAF and I will be there all 3 days . This is my first large non local CanJam .

Rick


----------



## fiascogarcia

moedawg140 said:


> Ah okay, no worries at all! I feel you on work travel and accommodations. This will be my shortest time at a CanJam I'm attending (the event coincided with my upcoming bouts), but definitely looking forward to seeing and talking with as many awesome people as I can before I depart Denver.


Sorry you're only there on Friday.  I was hoping to get ping pong lessons!


----------



## moedawg140

fiascogarcia said:


> Sorry you're only there on Friday.  I was hoping to get ping pong lessons!


The Ping Pong Showdown will still happen! Be on the lookout for details.


----------



## FunctionalDoc

moedawg140 said:


> The Ping Pong Showdown will still happen! Be on the lookout for details.


Let me know where the ping pong tournament is .


----------



## third_eye

xTreme Performa IEM added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

FunctionalDoc said:


> Let me know where the ping pong tournament is .


Be on the lookout for details! (watch this thread)


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We are trilled to have the folks at MySphere 3.1 from Austria (LB-acoustics Messgeräte GmbH) with us at RMAF. See us in room 6007 and with ABYSS headphones in the CanJam room.


----------



## moedawg140

HiFiGuy528 said:


> We are trilled to have the folks at MySphere 3.1 from Austria (LB-acoustics Messgeräte GmbH) with us at RMAF. See us in room 6007 and with ABYSS headphones in the CanJam room.


The design looks really cool - also looking forward to listening to the MySphere 3.1!


----------



## third_eye

Empire Ears added to exhibitor list!


----------



## wuwhere

My first RMAF, can't wait!


----------



## moedawg140 (Sep 2, 2017)

wuwhere said:


> My first RMAF, can't wait!


Oh snap, crackle and pop.  I've got to see you in person.  That is all. 

And...unless something changes, look for me at the 1MORE booth on Friday (that's the only day I'll be at RMAF).


----------



## wuwhere

moedawg140 said:


> Oh snap, crack and pop.  I've got to see you in person.  That is all.
> 
> And...unless something changes, look for me at the 1MORE booth on Friday (that's the only day I'll be at RMAF).



Sure thing!


----------



## moedawg140

wuwhere said:


> Sure thing!


----------



## Zachik

moedawg140 said:


> Oh snap, crackle and pop.  I've got to see you in person.  That is all.
> 
> And...unless something changes, look for me at the 1MORE booth on Friday (that's the only day I'll be at RMAF).



Will look for you, too 
I am so excited I decided to go for RMAF again - was my first CanJam ever (a year ago), and I had such a blast!!


----------



## moedawg140

Zachik said:


> Will look for you, too
> I am so excited I decided to go for RMAF again - was my first CanJam ever (a year ago), and I had such a blast!!


I'll be on the lookout! 

It was fun talking about usernames on our nametags at the SF Meet. Hopefully you'll be able to make ping pong RMAF's Friday night as well!


----------



## Zachik

moedawg140 said:


> I'll be on the lookout!
> 
> It was fun talking about usernames on our nametags at the SF Meet. Hopefully you'll be able to make ping pong RMAF's Friday night as well!


Last time I played (and I was never THAT good) was probably 10 years ago...
Will try to remember to bring my ping-pong paddle


----------



## moedawg140

Zachik said:


> Last time I played (and I was never THAT good) was probably 10 years ago...
> Will try to remember to bring my ping-pong paddle


It's all about fun - as long as you can make it 8 or so miles from the hotel (not nearly as far as SPiN SF from Burlingame, at ~16 miles).  The food and juices are top-notch as well.  Outside hanging out at night of the place was really a treat for everyone that partook last year.  Also, remind me to show you pictures of the custom paddle I purchased from Ace -- I wish I could show it here, but then the post/pictures would be deleted for sure.  

See you there if you can make it!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

@moedawg140 I am glad I checked out this thread again. You are getting me amped up! I had so much fun playing table tennis in NY with you and the guys. I love that these events are more then "just" the convention. I did so much fun stuff in NY and now excited thinking about what will happen at RMAF.


----------



## Zachik

moedawg140 said:


> It's all about fun - as long as you can make it 8 or so miles from the hotel (not nearly as far as SPiN SF from Burlingame, at ~16 miles).  The food and juices are top-notch as well.  Outside hanging out at night of the place was really a treat for everyone that partook last year.  Also, remind me to show you pictures of the custom paddle I purchased from Ace -- I wish I could show it here, but then the post/pictures would be deleted for sure.
> 
> See you there if you can make it!





MTMECraig said:


> @moedawg140 I am glad I checked out this thread again. You are getting me amped up! I had so much fun playing table tennis in NY with you and the guys. I love that these events are more then "just" the convention. I did so much fun stuff in NY and now excited thinking about what will happen at RMAF.



Gonna be my 2nd RMAF and 3rd CanJam. Met @moedawg140 in all of them, but never ended up playing Ping Pong. Gotta change that...


----------



## third_eye

FAudio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Allanmarcus

wow, with the cancellation of T.H.E. Show, I wonder if RMAF will see more vendors?


----------



## twiceboss

ahmadfaizadnan said:


> This is gonna be my first Can Jam! Excited


Naizzaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

twiceboss said:


> Naizzaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Wowz! How are you doing mate?


----------



## Hyp0xia

I live in the Denver area, but I've never been to RMAF before. Is it okay to bring a backpack?


----------



## Allanmarcus

Hyp0xia said:


> I live in the Denver area, but I've never been to RMAF before. Is it okay to bring a backpack?


no problem, but I recommend not too much stuff. You are carrying it all day.


----------



## moedawg140

Hyp0xia said:


> I live in the Denver area, but I've never been to RMAF before. Is it okay to bring a backpack?


You can bring a bag/backpack, and you can check it in if you'd like (for safety, if your bag is heavy, etcetera).


----------



## Zachik

Hyp0xia said:


> I live in the Denver area, but I've never been to RMAF before. Is it okay to bring a backpack?


If you bring a backpack for snacks - make sure you have enough for everyone!


----------



## Presto

Zachik said:


> If you bring a backpack for snacks - make sure you have enough for everyone!



Did somebody say snacks?


----------



## ironpeg

Just booked the ticket and hotel. Too bad my wife can't go. Gonna be a lone wolf this time.


----------



## jbr1971

After moving out of CO last year and having to miss RMAF it will be nice to be back, even if it is only for 1 day.

Does anyone know if Audio Precision will have a room setup where you can bring your home-made/modded headphones/IEMs to be measured? Pretty sure I am remembering correctly that they have done it previous years, but have not seen anything so far about sign-ups.


----------



## AxelCloris

jbr1971 said:


> Does anyone know if Audio Precision will have a room setup where you can bring your home-made/modded headphones/IEMs to be measured? Pretty sure I am remembering correctly that they have done it previous years, but have not seen anything so far about sign-ups.


I just checked with the guys from AP and they're going to be offering measurements at the show. The RMAF website is saying they'll be in room 3014. They'll have an APx515, APx555, APx1701, their new headphone test fixture and AP mics as well as the AP couplers for in-ear measurements.


----------



## Muinarc

The AP guys are great. There's a lot of down time in there at the past 2 shows I've been to so I wouldn't worry _too_ much about them getting you in for some measurements, especially if you'll be there Sunday when things quiet down a bit toward the afternoon.


----------



## jbr1971

AxelCloris said:


> I just checked with the guys from AP and they're going to be offering measurements at the show. The RMAF website is saying they'll be in room 3014. They'll have an APx515, APx555, APx1701, their new headphone test fixture and AP mics as well as the AP couplers for in-ear measurements.



Cool, thanks.

Did they mention if there will be a spot to sign-up, or is it on a walk-in basis?

Time to do some fine-tuning.


----------



## AxelCloris

jbr1971 said:


> Did they mention if there will be a spot to sign-up, or is it on a walk-in basis?


I didn't get a specific answer to that one, but at previous shows I believe they were walk-in. @miceblue can easily correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Muinarc

AxelCloris said:


> I didn't get a specific answer to that one, but at previous shows I believe they were walk-in. @miceblue can easily correct me if I'm wrong.




What am I chopped liver?! 


They did have sign ups at CanJam LA but they seemed to fall by the wayside pretty quickly and it was mostly walk-in basis.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Any word on Sennheiser and sign-ups?


----------



## FinalHQ

Hi guys, "final" will have earphone DIY workshop event during show period at CANJAM A01 Atrium (foyer),
please refer all detail as below and we are looking forward to seeing you there !

(Click image below to see full size.)

​


----------



## FunctionalDoc

I am looking forward to the ping pong tournament . I haven't played in years . 

I was wondering if anyone will have a car or willing to share a ride to the site of the tournament ? . I will have to go play once before the event to knock off a little rust . 

Moedawg140 is there a time and date for ping pong nite? 

Rick


----------



## third_eye

Shure added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zachik

@third_eye - can we expect @jude to release a teaser video, and provide some "insider's tips" on new and exciting products to look for?


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> @third_eye - can we expect @jude to release a teaser video, and provide some "insider's tips" on new and exciting products to look for?


We never release preview videos. Ever.

We're working on the CanJam @ RMAF 2017 preview video as you read this. I have a feeling that you guys are going to be very excited about the gear we're highlighting.


----------



## 336881

Foosball would be a nice addition to ping pong. Just me.


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> We're working on the CanJam @ RMAF 2017 preview video as you read this. I have a feeling that you guys are going to be very excited about the gear we're highlighting.



That is the video I was referring to!
Sorry if I got the "title" wrong...


----------



## Demo3

I do not see that *Ultimate Ears *will be at this RMAF... but I seem to remember that they had IEM and CIEMs at the last RMAF.  Did they have them in someone else's booth?


----------



## austinpop

Is it me, or is the lead up to this CanJam rather muted? I seem to remember a much bigger buzz before SoCal or NYC.

Also, any signups we need to be aware of - special demos, measurements, etc?


----------



## Muinarc

Demo3 said:


> I do not see that *Ultimate Ears *will be at this RMAF... but I seem to remember that they had IEM and CIEMs at the last RMAF.  Did they have them in someone else's booth?



Questyle had the UE ipad app that simulated their CIEM line... maybe that's what you remember?


----------



## Allanmarcus

austinpop said:


> Is it me, or is the lead up to this CanJam rather muted? I seem to remember a much bigger buzz before SoCal or NYC.
> 
> Also, any signups we need to be aware of - special demos, measurements, etc?



Could be because this isn't a dedicated CamJam. This is Can Jam at RMAF. Maybe.

I really would like to know about Sennheiser signup for the He-1, if there will be any.


----------



## RHA Team

We are looking forward to coming along! We should have our new range of wired and wireless products available to demo so be sure to stop by and say hi!


----------



## Demo3

Does anyone know which vendor makes the digital ear impressions.


----------



## jbr1971

Demo3 said:


> Does anyone know which vendor makes the digital ear impressions.



I have seen Ultimate Ears make them in previous years. Not sure if any of the other companies have switched to digital impressions.


----------



## Tetonpowskier

Hmmm. I may try to go to this. I'll be driving from Mass to Montana right around then.

Would be my first, are there tons of cans to try out??


----------



## Muinarc

Tetonpowskier said:


> Hmmm. I may try to go to this. I'll be driving from Mass to Montana right around then.
> 
> Would be my first, are there tons of cans to try out??



Yes, more than tons. Tonnes even.


----------



## Tetonpowskier

Would be nice.

Wondering, how bad does the Wallet start to sweat once leaving? Do you just want to buy everything on site, or what?

Do they have deals at these things? Can you buy stuff?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Tetonpowskier said:


> Would be nice.
> 
> Wondering, how bad does the Wallet start to sweat once leaving? Do you just want to buy everything on site, or what?
> 
> Do they have deals at these things? Can you buy stuff?



Wallets don't sweat - they bleed.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Tetonpowskier said:


> Would be nice.
> 
> Wondering, how bad does the Wallet start to sweat once leaving? Do you just want to buy everything on site, or what?
> 
> Do they have deals at these things? Can you buy stuff?


some vendor have deals. Some will sell their floor models, if you are there at the end on sunday. It's generally not a "sale" show.


----------



## Zachik

RHA Team said:


> We are looking forward to coming along! We should have our new range of wired and wireless products available to demo so be sure to stop by and say hi!


If you happen to have a bottle of single malt... I will absolutely stop by. Say hi. demo any audio you want me to...


----------



## Zachik

Tetonpowskier said:


> Hmmm. I may try to go to this. I'll be driving from Mass to Montana right around then.
> 
> Would be my first, are there tons of cans to try out??



Why waste time on cans?! There'll be TONS of headphones, IEMs, DAPs, amps,.......


----------



## miceblue

Muinarc said:


> The AP guys are great. There's a lot of down time in there at the past 2 shows I've been to so I wouldn't worry _too_ much about them getting you in for some measurements, especially if you'll be there Sunday when things quiet down a bit toward the afternoon.


Yeah, just make sure the room across from them aren't showing off their speaker systems by blasting Hello at maximum volume. *happened to me last year* lol


----------



## headfi101

Will be there, see you all.


----------



## Brad Riegler

I'll be there one day for sure. Nice it's happening in my backyard. Almost literally.


----------



## Allanmarcus

still no word on Sennheiser sign ups?


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

Allanmarcus said:


> still no word on Sennheiser sign ups?



Sennheiser is on the list


----------



## fiascogarcia

ahmadfaizadnan said:


> Sennheiser is on the list


I think he's talking about HE 1 sign up.  I'm also interested in this sign up.


----------



## Presto

fiascogarcia said:


> I think he's talking about HE 1 sign up.  I'm also interested in this sign up.



This is the only reason I'm subbed to this thread.


----------



## VRacer-111 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hmm...will be on vacation for 2 weeks starting this weekend...will be closer to Denver than I would be from home, but still a full days drive. Thinking hard about going now. How is parking around the area?


----------



## Muinarc

VRacer-111 said:


> Hmm...will be on vacation for 2 weeks starting this weekend...will be closer to Denver than I would be from home, but still a full days drive. Thinking hard about going now. How is parking around the area?



It's not downtown or anything, there are parking lots and the hotel offers valet, I don't think parking is an issue unless you cannot walk very far from where you park.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

I wish Grado would go!! . Listening to the HE1 again would make me happy though


----------



## joseph69

MTMECraig said:


> I wish Grado would go!!


You can borrow Grado headphones (as well as many others) from The Cable Company loaner library which is located in New Hope PA any time for 5% of their retail cost which is credited to you for any purchase from them, and also accumulates everytime you borrow, plus shipping cost which wouldn't be much for you since you're located in PA. You just can't use your credit to borrow again...only for a purchase. I've borrowed many TOTL headphones from them to hear in home on my own system. You can't go wrong if you're looking to hear a headphone you're possibly interested in purchasing.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

joseph69 said:


> You can borrow Grado headphones (as well as many others) from The Cable Company loaner library which is located in New Hope PA any time for 5% of their retail cost which is credited to you for any purchase from them, and also accumulates everytime you borrow, plus shipping cost which wouldn't be much for you since you're located in PA. You just can't use your credit to borrow again...only for a purchase. I've borrowed many TOTL headphones from them to hear in home on my own system. You can't go wrong if you're looking to hear a headphone you're possibly interested in purchasing.


lol I appreciate the thought, but for me that would be a counter intuitive. At that rate I'll just get Mark to talk to our Grado rep and send me a loaner pair. Thanks for making my gears turn! i'll talk with him soon about it!


----------



## Allanmarcus

MTMECraig said:


> I wish Grado would go!! . Listening to the HE1 again would make me happy though


Moon Audio will probably have some high end grado's at the show, if you just want to listen and touch.


----------



## shoubhik

When in the Head-fi's video for rmaf 2017 coming out?


----------



## Cotnijoe

shoubhik said:


> When in the Head-fi's video for rmaf 2017 coming out?



You'll usually see it a week or so before the event, so I'd give it another few days.


----------



## Muinarc

shoubhik said:


> When in the Head-fi's video for rmaf 2017 coming out?



The Head-fi leprechaun(s) are working on it as we speak, would be nice if it was done this weekend because I'll be bored waiting for Thursday and my flight to Denver to come.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Muinarc said:


> The Head-fi leprechaun(s) are working on it as we speak, would be nice if it was done this weekend because I'll be bored waiting for Thursday and my flight to Denver to come.



I imagine they are working on equalizing the sound with their new fancy equalizer!


----------



## MojoAudio

Hey everybody.

In addition to exhibiting with MrSpeakers in the main Can Jam hall, we're hosting a quiet ear-gear exhibit with HiFiMan, MrSpeakers, Exit Level Audio, and WyWires in room 551 Front Range (above Can Jam).

We'll have ear-gear systems ranging from $20K-$40K.

Probably some of you that attended AXPONA'17 visited our quiet ear-gear exhibit in the Clark room.

For those of you that didn't, our room received some awards:

"Best Sound" (cost no object) from The Absolute Sound.

"Best Innersound at the Show" from Part-Time Audiophile.

There have been a few component upgrades since AXPONA17.

The Exit Level Audio Annapurna 20B headphone/pre amplifier has additional shielding and a new grounding schema that makes it even quieter.




 

For those of you unfamiliar with the Annapurna 20B amp, it is a 70 pound monster that sounds even better than it looks. The power supply uses a silicon carbide rectifier, choke input, and has no electrolytic capacitors. The signal path has only one stage: the Emission Labs 20B DHT tubes. At the input there are amorphous core Lundahl input transformers and the output also uses Lundahl transformers. The volume attenuator is Teramoto amorphous core autoformer (TVR) and all the signal path wiring is cotton covered UniCrystal OCC silver. 

We're going to have the best headphones by HiFiMan and MrSpeakers, but any manufacturers of high-end headphones are invited to bring their flagship headphones by to audition on the Annapurna amp. This Annapurna amp is a prototype, but for next year's RMAF we're planning on another quiet room with three production versions of the Annapurna amps ranging in price from about $10K to $25K. Point being, we're looking for more high-end headphone manufacturers to exhibit with at next year's RMAF, and we'd love to get to know you 

All the source components will be Mojo Audio Mystique v3 DACs just like at AXPONA'17, but we'll be showing the production version of our Deja Vu music server at RMAF for the first time (we used prototype servers at AXPONA'17). Aside from several performance advantages, our new Deja Vu music server has a chassis that matches our Mystique v3 DAC both dimensionally and  aesthetically. 

Cables will be a mixture of WyWires, Mojo Audio, and Exit Level Audio.

We'll have a couple more Exit Level Audio prototype amplifiers: the same electrostatic and solid-state amps we had at AXPONA'17.

And of course one of the best systems in our room will be the MrSpeakers electrostatic headphones 

Friday during show hours we're giving special consideration auditions to the press.

And both Friday and Saturday nights we're going to have after-hours "party" auditions that will run until the guys from the Santa Fe Audio Society that are hosting the party for us get tired or until the single-malt scotch runs out (anyone is welcome)


----------



## jude

NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​

Focal, MrSpeakers, Audeze, ZMF Headphones, beyerdynamic, 64 Audio, NAD, and PSB will all reveal new headphones at CanJam @ RMAF 2017, happening October 6-8, 2017 in Denver, Colorado. There will be more new products -- headphones, amps, DACs, even equalizers and the first Musical Signal Processor -- shown for the first time at CanJam @ RMAF than any CanJam previously, and that's why the is the longest single CanJam Preview Video we've ever made.

The 2017 Rocky Mountain Audio Fest takes place October 6th through October 8th, 2017, at the Denver Marriott Tech Center Hotel in Denver.


_CanJam @ RMAF 2017 Preview Video - Head-Fi TV_ - produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## Alcophone

jude said:


> NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> 
> Focal, MrSpeakers, Audeze, ZMF Headphones, beyerdynamic, 64 Audio, NAD, and PSB will all reveal new headphones at CanJam @ RMAF 2017, happening October 6-8, 2017 in Denver, Colorado. There will be more new products -- headphones, amps, DACs, even equalizers and the first Musical Signal Processor -- shown for the first time at CanJam @ RMAF than any CanJam previously, and that's why the is the longest single CanJam Preview Video we've ever made.
> 
> ...




Can you tell us whether the Focal Clear are open or closed? Looks open to me and you said they fit between the Elear and the Utopia, but I'd be very curious about a TOTL closed Focal headphone.


----------



## FastAndClean

that new fostex t60rp looks very sexy


----------



## sausages

Super curious about the Focal Clears.. I like my Elears but I think they'd be something special if the upper-mids were more refined and present


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks to the Head-Fi Global Team and everyone else involved for putting this on!  

For those that may want a little extra fun during CanJam @ RMAF, there is a place for people to unwind, eat some yummy food, drink some scrumptious drinks, play some ping pong, and share in the camaraderie of others!

*Location*:
Ace Eat Serve & Ace Juice Bar, 501 East 17th Avenue, Denver, CO 80203

This location is about 11 miles away from CanJam @ RMAF, which is located at the Denver Marriott Tech Center, 4900 South Syracuse Street, Denver, CO 80237.

*Time*: 
The Ping Pong Showdown will take place on Friday 10/6/17, 8:30pm to close.

Here are a few photos of Ace Eat Serve & Ace Juice Bar:



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

I'll add a rule that's not mentioned, but is a tournament/official rule with regards to serving (from Table Tennis Official Rules and Quick Guide - PongWorld):

_"The ball must rest on an open hand palm. Then it must be tossed up at least 6 inches and struck so the ball first bounces on the server's side and then the opponent's side."_


 



 

Looking forward to seeing everyone who can make CanJam RMAF this year!


----------



## FastAndClean

with more beer the bass is deeper


----------



## miceblue

In case anyone wants to find a specific part of the video:
Video time stamps:
1:01 - Focal
2:46 - Sennheiser
6:48 - Audeze
9:15 - Astell&Kern
12:25 - MrSpeakers
15:03 - Beyerdynamic
19:00 - PSB/NAD
23:36 - Audio Precision
24:38 - Abyss
26:45 - XI (Eleven) Audio
27:27 - Schiit Audio
31:23 - Fostex
34:14 - Chord Electronics
36:50 - iFi Audio
38:24 - Shure
42:04 - ZMF Headphones
43:41 - 64 Audio
45:51 - Ultrasone
48:11 - FiiO
51:04 - Sony
55:32 - HIFIMAN
58:48 - Campfire Audio/ALO Audio
1:00:53 - Effect Audio
1:01:37 - THX
1:02:15 - JH Audio
1:03:20 - Unique Melody
1:03:50 - Audio Technica
1:04:55 - Periodic Audio
1:05:51 - Crosszone
1:06:44 - Final
1:08:50 - Klipsch


----------



## rixlbg

You are the best, @miceblue .


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

miceblue said:


> In case anyone wants to find a specific part of the video:
> Video time stamps:
> 1:01 - Focal
> 2:46 - Sennheiser
> ...



Appreciate it!


----------



## Josh Englert (Oct 1, 2017)

Too bad I can't go, but thanks Jude for posting that video...

Next pairs to pick up are....

MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open
ZMF Atticus & Auteur


----------



## knopi

Audeze LCD-MX4 looks tempting, inquisitive where it will stand and if this is a succesor of LCDX?


----------



## Andrew Rieger

I have a feeling that the Klipsch HP3 is going to be the prom queen of the show.


----------



## ToroFiestaSol

Those Focal look like a million bucks, damn Focal, even if I don't like their speakers, they always manage to find a way to catch my attention with something...french devils


----------



## FunctionalDoc

*Will be looking for a ride to ping pong if anyone has an extra seat or would like to share a ride. *

Walk ins for the Orpheus ?

Some much interesting equipment to hear  and glad will have 3 full days. 

Klipsch's , open Aeon's, new ZMF, studio Audeze, list goes on and on. 

Will take some work to get it all in.


----------



## headpfizer

So. Many. Nice. Things. *lies on floor convulsing*


----------



## MojoAudio

I know the Orpheus and the Shangra La have the reputations and the price tags...

But if you want to experience ultimate ear-gear performance I would recommend auditioning the Annapurna system in our quiet ear-gear room (#551 Front Range above Can Jam).

A significant percentage of the people that heard our Annapurna system at AXPONA'17 thought it was the best they'd ever heard. Period. 

And Steven Stone of The Absolute Sound awarded our Annapurna system "Best Sound" (cost no object) at AXPONA'17.

http://www.theabsolutesound.com/art...tal-components-headphones-and-personal-audio/

He didn't award our Annapurna system best headphones, best digital, or some such restricted award, but rather best sound at the show regardless of price or components 

FYI, the version we're bringing to RMAF'17 is about 20% better than what we brought to AXPONA'17.

Some might consider our Annapurna system a real bargain for about half the price of an Orpheus or Shangra La system


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

A must try headphones for me: Focal Clear, aeon flow open and lcd mx4.


----------



## canali

ahmadfaizadnan said:


> A must try headphones for me: Focal Clear, aeon flow open and lcd mx4.


do report back on them, should you try them, please.


----------



## Presto

I haven't even gotten a good listen with the Aeon closed or the Atticus/Eikon and they're already releasing new stuff? I need to pick up the pace. So many headphones, so little time.


----------



## miceblue

@jude
Do you know if Audeze will be having their iSine VR demo there? I am curious about that, as well as their new Pro/LCD-MX4 headphone.


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

canali said:


> do report back on them, should you try them, please.



Will do!


----------



## Rally555

My wife  and I will be there Thursday and Friday.  I'll be at the show Friday at noon.  Anybody who would like to listen, I'll have my Sound Device 702 with live Jazz recordings.  I'll be at the Cam Jam first.  I would love to stay Saturday but as an airline employee I have to schedule my time when flights look available for non-reving.  I look forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones.  Jude I hope to see you.

Sincerely,
Jesse Anderson


----------



## Pantomime

Can I buy products at a canjam? or is it strictly gear demos?


----------



## Zachik

Pantomime said:


> Can I buy products at a canjam? or is it strictly gear demos?


Some vendors would bring small quantity to sell (usually at a discount).
Others would sell some of their demo units at the end of the show on Sunday evening.


----------



## Demo3

Pantomime said:


> Can I buy products at a canjam? or is it strictly gear demos?


I would say that if you are looking for an IEM you chances are good that you vendor will have some on hand to sell at a show discount, maybe 10% or a little more.  Full size head phones are usually in shorter supply.  Dan of Mr. Speaker usually has a few of each model but if you wait until after noon on Saturday deals may dry up because of lack of inventory.


----------



## soundblast75

Hi guys, anybody know what are the blue Unique Melody ones Jude only shows but says nothing about, there's new cable attachement, color and adel type air pressure knob. Guessing they are refreshing the whole lineup with those??
thanks


----------



## Cotnijoe

soundblast75 said:


> Hi guys, anybody know what are the blue Unique Melody ones Jude only shows but says nothing about, there's new cable attachement, color and adel type air pressure knob. Guessing they are refreshing the whole lineup with those??
> thanks



The blue unit is a Mason V3. The connectors are part of our Dual-Tone Cable feature and the dial is not an ADEL or APEX module.

Not sure I can go into any more details as I'm a little iffy on the limitations of MOT TBH. Feel free to let me know if I'm stepping on any toes here folks, as that's certainly not my intentions.


----------



## soundblast75

Cotnijoe said:


> The blue unit is a Mason V3. The connectors are part of our Dual-Tone Cable feature and the dial is not an ADEL or APEX module.
> 
> Not sure I can go into any more details as I'm a little iffy on the limitations of MOT TBH. Feel free to let me know if I'm stepping on any toes here folks, as that's certainly not my intentions.



Thank you Cotnijoe, this is really exciting as i am a big UM fan and have Merlin v1, was listening again after at least a year and i still love them, so was about to go for Maestro or Mentor from MusicTech but not sure which one of the line-up would be best for me, wish i could here them, but dificult in uk. Id love to know more about the new ones. Please feel free to PM me if you have the time.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Hey Everyone! I was given the ok to share a few details about what you can expect from Unique Melody at RMAF this year, so I thought I'd give you all a quick introduction to the UM booth while keeping it short and sweet.

In addition to the ME.1 Planar Magnetic IEM that Jude briefly looked at in the previous video, we'll also be launching the V3 generation of our Mentor and Mason IEMs. They're essentially redesigned from the ground up, only really retaining the original concept and essence of product, while being loaded with quite a few features.

I've attached a flyer introducing the V3 generation IEMs as well as a figure breaking down our new "Dual-Tone" Cable. Feel free to check them out and I hope to get to chat with you all later this week!


----------



## ironpeg

Cotnijoe said:


> Hey Everyone! I was given the ok to share a few details about what you can expect from Unique Melody at RMAF this year, so I thought I'd give you all a quick introduction to the UM booth while keeping it short and sweet.
> 
> In addition to the ME.1 Planar Magnetic IEM that Jude briefly looked at in the previous video, we'll also be launching the V3 generation of our Mentor and Mason IEMs. They're essentially redesigned from the ground up, only really retaining the original concept and essence of product, while being loaded with quite a few features.
> 
> I've attached a flyer introducing the V3 generation IEMs as well as a figure breaking down our new "Dual-Tone" Cable. Feel free to check them out and I hope to get to chat with you all later this week!


What's the differences between UM 4pin and JH 4pin?
Also, what's the differences between their pressure relieve and ADEL/APEX?


----------



## soundblast75

This is truly exciting.let us know if there will be a dedicated thread soon.
I'm all in as long as they don't follow the current trend to cost more than twice its previous incarnations.


----------



## Cotnijoe

ironpeg said:


> What's the differences between UM 4pin and JH 4pin?
> Also, what's the differences between their pressure relieve and ADEL/APEX?



Think of our 4 pin connector really as a 2 pin connector - the utilization of 4 pins is really to bring the "Dual-Tone" concept to life. So essentially it's application is completely different. We initially toyed with the idea of creating a proprietary connector, but I think most people will agree that the last thing the world needs is another proprietary connector =P.

Our little module is essentially a non-replaceable adjustable bass port at the most elementary level, but with attenuation technology borrowed from our sister company that makes hearing protective gear (Rooth) to attenuate low and high frequency while leaving a small degree of midrange so you're not completely oblivious when you cross that busy city street! 



soundblast75 said:


> This is truly exciting.let us know if there will be a dedicated thread soon.
> I'm all in as long as they don't follow the current trend to cost more than twice its previous incarnations.



Appreciate the support!


----------



## ironpeg

Cotnijoe said:


> Think of our 4 pin connector really as a 2 pin connector - the utilization of 4 pins is really to bring the "Dual-Tone" concept to life. So essentially it's application is completely different. We initially toyed with the idea of creating a proprietary connector, but I think most people will agree that the last thing the world needs is another proprietary connector =P.
> 
> Our little module is essentially a non-replaceable adjustable bass port at the most elementary level, but with attenuation technology borrowed from our sister company that makes hearing protective gear (Rooth) to attenuate low and high frequency while leaving a small degree of midrange so you're not completely oblivious when you cross that busy city street!
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to visit UM this time.


----------



## ZYReady

Wow I currently own Elear and I'm very interested in Clear! And ZMF's new headphones look beautiful!


----------



## MtnMan307

I'm probably going to bite the bullet and make the drive to RMAF this weekend!  Probably going to regret it if I don't.

Do people bring their own headphones to try with different gear?  Do they take debit cards or is a checkbook needed? 

I'm probably going to come back with some headphone or amp if I go.


----------



## Muinarc

MtnMan307 said:


> I'm probably going to bite the bullet and make the drive to RMAF this weekend!  Probably going to regret it if I don't.
> 
> Do people bring their own headphones to try with different gear?  Do they take debit cards or is a checkbook needed?
> 
> I'm probably going to come back with some headphone or amp if I go.



If you are testing amps or dacs it's always a good idea to have headphones you're familiar with on you, but of course all these manufacturers usually have top of the line equipment at their tables and the "stand-by" hd800 is usually present. A source for testing IEMs is a good idea as well. I would think anyone selling anything will have one of those credit card readers on a tablet or phone, not sure though, I don't go to these to purchase anything since it's not really a sales event.


----------



## AxelCloris

MtnMan307 said:


> I'm probably going to bite the bullet and make the drive to RMAF this weekend! Probably going to regret it if I don't.


Given the gear shown in the preview video that might be a safe assumption, and we didn't have time to show even half of the gear that's going to be there. There are still a ton of incredible products to experience.


MtnMan307 said:


> Do people bring their own headphones to try with different gear?


I'd bring a headphone that you know well to help with auditions. It makes demoing amps and sources easier.


MtnMan307 said:


> Do they take debit cards or is a checkbook needed?


I'd suggest bringing both a card and some spare cash. I seem to remember RMAF not accepting on-site registration via card last year, though I could be wrong on that.


MtnMan307 said:


> I'm probably going to come back with some headphone or amp if I go.


It's a gamble many of us take. At least if you give in to the temptation that you'll have new toys to enjoy when you get home.


----------



## Zachik

Got an e-mail from HiFiMAN earlier, pre-announcing a new headphone:

*SUNDARA
Introducing this amazing new Planar Headphone design from HIFIMAN
Featuring a newly developed Driver and headband at an affordable pricepoint*

Anyone heard of it?!  I do not recall Jude mention it in his video... 
I wonder where does those fit in their lineup... between HEX and 1000? between 1000 and Susvara?
(and what does "affordable" mean, in HiFiMAN's terminology?)


----------



## Muinarc

Zachik said:


> (and what does "affordable" mean, in HiFiMAN's terminology?)



$3,000? If these are at RMAF too, I'm officially naming CanJam at RMAF the CES for headphones.


----------



## MojoAudio

We exhibit with HiFiMan and I'm quite familiar with the headphones you mentioned.

My "reference" headphones have been the HE-1000v2 for some time now - nothing compares. The HE-1000v2s were what we were using when we were awarded "Best in Show" by TAS and "Best Innersound at the Show" by Part-Time Audiophile at AXPONA'17.

I could not say enough good things about those headphones: they are the most natural and neutral I've ever lived with. 

HiFiMan loaned me a set of Susvaras to use at RMAF and we've been trying to love them. 

It is not that they are not empirically better than the HE-1000v2s, it is that you can't play the Susvaras on many great amps. 

So when you compare the Susvaras to the HE-1000v2s on an amp that can play the Susvaras I find the Susvaras sound considerably better in all ways. More natural and neutral as well as more detailed and effortless. 

Of course that's the problem: we can't get the Susvaras to work right on our reference Annapuran 20B amp. So the combination of our Annapurna 20B amp and the HE-1000v2s is considerably better than the Susvaras.

We're actually going to try engineering an amp to optimally drive the Susvaras in the coming year - I would love to own them. Of course with all things audiophile there is a balance and a synergy that may actually not be possible to achieve.

The HEX are quite an amazing value when you compare them to their better headphones. 

To me it would be more a matter of your source, amplification, and cables. If you have thousands of $$$ in a source and thousands of $$$ in your amp I would certainly recommend going with their better headphones. On the other hand, if you don't have the front end to support their better headphones I would recommend spending the extra $$$ on upgrading your source before I would recommend spending more on headphones.

I'm always telling people "If it doesn't come from your source, it can't come from your headphones."

When your headphones are too sensitive compared to your other components all they will do is allow you to hear all the flaws in those components


----------



## jude

MojoAudio said:


> We exhibit with HiFiMan and I'm quite familiar with the headphones you mentioned.
> 
> My "reference" headphones have been the HE-1000v2 for some time now - nothing compares. The HE-1000v2s were what we were using when we were awarded "Best in Show" by TAS and "Best Innersound at the Show" by Part-Time Audiophile at AXPONA'17.
> 
> ...



@MojoAudio, I think you're referring to the Susvara, whereas they're talking about one just announced today called the Sundara; and, as I understand it, the Sundara will also be at the show.

@Zachik, you're correct that we did not mention the Sundara in the video, as I don't know that it was a for-sure at the time of shooting. I'm looking forward to hearing it for the first time at the show, too.


----------



## drm870

Any word on when the new PSB and NAD 'phones will be officially announced?


----------



## BubbaJay

Just great, a new Focal headphone I'm going to want to get.


----------



## Allanmarcus

MtnMan307 said:


> I'm probably going to bite the bullet and make the drive to RMAF this weekend!  Probably going to regret it if I don't.
> 
> Do people bring their own headphones to try with different gear?  Do they take debit cards or is a checkbook needed?
> 
> I'm probably going to come back with some headphone or amp if I go.


Bring your cans. It's quite noisy on the CanJam floor, so be forewarned. There are a few rooms with headphone stuff, like the room Ben from Mojo posted about, that are much better. Mostly you learn about stuff and get a chance to touch and try. Critical listening isn't really possible.


----------



## zach915m

Hey all - just wanted to post what we're going to have for an amp setup at the ZMF booth:

*DAC's: *Metrum Adagio and Amethyst (dac/amp)

 
*AMPS:  *Decware Taboo MK IV, DNA Stratus, Wells Milo
 

And ofcourse I'm looking forward to you all getting to hear the Auteur, our 300 ohm open biocellulose headphone,  for the first time!


----------



## greenmountain

The only thing I am presently really curious about is Mysphere 3.1, an off the ear headphone (a modern version of AKG K1000). Too bad I have no time to make that longer trip. 
Hope there will be reports about sound quality with various amps (including DAPs)!


----------



## ToroFiestaSol

Please, comment about the Final Audio D8000 planar if you hear it


----------



## RCBinTN

That was great, @jude.
Well done...you Rock.

So many new products, so little time...

Nice work planning and announcing the dates for all Can-Jams for the next year!

Do you translate Head-Fi TV into different languages?
You are really fast. Many of our members don't use English as their first language.
Just wondering...

With Warm Regards,
RCBinTN


----------



## Zachik

Anyone interested in sharing a ride from Denver airport to the Marriott on Friday? I am landing at 11:40am.
Alternatively, if someone is renting a car - I would love to hitch a ride...


----------



## jbr1971 (Oct 4, 2017)

Zachik said:


> Anyone interested in sharing a ride from Denver airport to the Marriott on Friday? I am landing at 11:40am.
> Alternatively, if someone is renting a car - I would love to hitch a ride...



If you are comfortable using light rail transit there are trains (2 - A line switching at R line getting off at Belleview station) that will get you from the airport to the Marriott. I believe it is $9 each way.

It would be approximately 1 hour each way.

http://www.rtd-denver.com/LightRail_Map.shtml


----------



## Zachik

jbr1971 said:


> If you are comfortable using light rail transit there are trains (2 - A line switching at R line getting off at Belleview station) that will get you from the airport to the Marriott. I believe it is $9 each way.
> 
> It would be approximately 1 hour each way.
> 
> http://www.rtd-denver.com/LightRail_Map.shtml


Uber should be approx. $30-35... I would rather share an Uber ride with someone, or carpool with someone who rents a car (I will pay for gas ). Besides, that is how you make friends for life!
Thanks for the light rail suggestion, though.


----------



## ironpeg

jbr1971 said:


> If you are comfortable using light rail transit there are trains (2 - A line switching at R line getting off at Belleview station) that will get you from the airport to the Marriott. I believe it is $9 each way.
> 
> It would be approximately 1 hour each way.
> 
> http://www.rtd-denver.com/LightRail_Map.shtml


Thank you sir!. That's really helpful.
Anw, what's a good thing to do Friday morning?


----------



## JEspina456

Wanting.....salivating for the Focal Clear and the Schiit Gadget!!


----------



## jbr1971

ironpeg said:


> Thank you sir!. That's really helpful.
> Anw, what's a good thing to do Friday morning?



Sleep in? There really is not much to do in the Tech Center. It is mainly corporate offices.

There is a Starbucks and a couple of places to grab breakfast a couple of blocks south (and a touch east).

If you want to go wandering you can take the light rail south to Park Meadows Mall (get off at County Line Station) for some retail therapy, or take the E or F train north into downtown Denver. Those trains let you off at opposing ends of 16th street mall (not a retail mall, a road closed off to traffic except shuttle buses). The E train goes to Union Station which is close to Coors Field, and the F train is closer to the south end nearer to the State Capitol building.

If you have a car I highly recommend a ride to Red Rocks. It is around 30 minutes away and there are some easy hiking trails if you are into that.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Hey all! I hope you all have safe travels, and I look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## moedawg140

MTMECraig said:


> Hey all! I hope you all have safe travels, and I look forward to seeing you all there!


Woo hoo! See you tomorrow!


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

we'll be there the whole day on Saturday. See you guys there!


----------



## Demo3

If you see a guy walking around wearing this, say hello.


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

Demo3 said:


> If you see a guy walking around wearing this, say hello.



Cool shirt! It's a good idea to have a custom shirt for attending events that have thousands of people,


----------



## drgajet

What did he say?  I couldn’t hear him, lol.  See everyone there.


----------



## shiorisekine

Is anyone at the hotel already?


----------



## Nomax

......and don't forget.......Mr.Renner will be in Room 6007 at Rmaf.....with the most unique Headphone since K1000 and Abyss.....MYSPHERE 3.1

http://mysphere.at

NOMAX


----------



## imackler

If anyone gets any coupon codes for venders, please make sure to post them, please.


----------



## ironpeg

I'll be arriving at the airport 7:00am tomorrow. What should I do?


----------



## Allanmarcus

ironpeg said:


> I'll be arriving at the airport 7:00am tomorrow. What should I do?


Depending on how you feel, go to the restroom.


----------



## austinpop

Then grab some breakfast? Just a suggestion, don't want to live your life for you...


----------



## Presto

ironpeg said:


> I'll be arriving at the airport 7:00am tomorrow. What should I do?



Maybe go to RMAF


----------



## Allanmarcus

My search-fu is failing me. Is there a thread or discussion somewhere of the Schiit Gadget?


----------



## imackler

Allanmarcus said:


> My search-fu is failing me. Is there a thread or discussion somewhere of the Schiit Gadget?



Baldr has discussed it elsewhere on the webs.


----------



## ironpeg

I guess I asked the wrong question. Where should I go from breakfast? Where should I visit before Canjam is opened to public?
You guys chewed me out here


----------



## Allanmarcus

ironpeg said:


> I guess I asked the wrong question. Where should I go from breakfast? Where should I visit before Canjam is opened to public?
> You guys chewed me out here


We were just having fun.  No chewing

You are gonna hit morning traffic at that time, which is unfortunate.

You could go shopping, go to a museum, go to a park.  Hard to recommend anything without knowing what you like to do.


----------



## JEspina456

imackler said:


> Baldr has discussed it elsewhere on the webs.



Jude discusses it in the Cam Jam video.  Also, Baldr mentions about a potential January release date.  But info is vague and limited.


----------



## Zachik

imackler said:


> If anyone gets any coupon codes for venders, please make sure to post them, please.


Usually, @third_eye is posting a list of all vendors that have show specials.


----------



## Allanmarcus

RMAF show special posted here
https://www.audiofest.net/category/show-discounts/


----------



## miceblue

Does anyone happen to be at RMAF and has a 12V, 1.5+A wall wart with a DC barrel?


----------



## Presto

Impressions anybody? 1More triple was disappointing and I found the Fiio F9 to be much better overall. I enjoyed the open Aeon a bit more than the closed but they were both great. Advanced Sound has some very nicely-priced stuff for how good they sound. Why, oBravo, Why?


----------



## Luminette

Is there an impressions thread somewhere?  I'll be attending tomorrow morning/afternoon.  Looking forward to being blown away left and right.


----------



## muffin9988

Luminette said:


> Is there an impressions thread somewhere?  I'll be attending tomorrow morning/afternoon.  Looking forward to being blown away left and right.



Link to the impressions thread below, couple starting to trickle in:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-rmaf-2017-october-6-8-2017-impressions.862096/


----------



## Vincent_Song

Guys, "AROMA" all line of product is display on the Moon Audio Booth, hope everyone can pay attention to our product, it won't let you guys disappointed

Product Display:

1.AROMA A10 Portable Headphone Amplifier
2.AROMA N10 Portable Headphone DAC/AMP
3.AROMA PS100 Portable Power Supply for AROMA A10
4.Witch Girl Series IEM
5.Musical Box Series IEM


----------



## joe

Guys, the impressions thread is right here! Check out all of the thoughts, photos and more there.


----------



## jude

RMAF attendees, the “Beyond Off-The-Shelf DAC Chips” seminar with Rob Watts of Chord Electronics starts at 5:30 p.m. today in the Aspen Ampitheater.

DESCRIPTION: When there are no off-the-shelf DAC chips that meet your vision of fidelity, you just have to engineer your own digital solutions. Rob Watts from Chord Electronics has been doing that for two decades. Join him as he details the many fascinating discoveries he’s made along the way, on his to completely redefine the portable DAC, and to reach a million filter taps and beyond.


----------



## jude

RMAF attendees, the _”Innovating the Future of Portable Audio”_ seminar with a panel including Naotaka Tsunoda (Sony), Dr. Fang Bian (HiFiMAN), Sankar Thiagasamudram (Audeze), Tyll Hertsens (InnerFidelity.com), and Mario Gebhardt (beyerdynanic) starts at 10:45 a.m. today in the Aspen Ampitheater.

DESCRIPTION: The premium headphone and personal audio market will continue to introduce more new enthusiasts to high-quality sound than traditional audio has been able to in the last few decades. Thankfully, portable audio technology is evolving at a breakneck pace, so come hear about the latest trends and what’s just around the corner. Some of the industry’s top engineers and designers may tell you things they probably shouldn’t.


----------



## jude

RMAF attendees: “3D Audio, Perception and Headphone Interactions“ seminar with Patrick Flanagan of THX starts at 12:15 p.m. This is a fascinating preview of a talk he’ll be giving at AES.


----------

